# Friend got kicked out of her house



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

This is serious, no jokes.

Yesterday was my best friends 18th birthday. I guess she's going out of town this weekend, not sure where. But her mom doesn't want her to go, but she's going anyway, so her mom kicked her out of the house. like, OUT out, not for the week. I'm worried about her. She doesn't know where she's going to go. The thing is, she smokes, drinks, sex all the time, etc. She doesn't have a job, she has a car but it doesn't start, so that's not doing her any good. She has lots of "friends". You know, the ones who are your friends because you buy cigarettes and stuff from them. Not the ones that genuinly care about eachother, like me. Ever since she told me, I haven't been able to concentrate. I was watching her make her list of things to do when she get's home. look for clothes, double check for clothes, money, coat, etc. She's skipping the last 3 mours of school to go home a pack her clothes and stuff. I can't believe I let her do that. I'm scared to death. She and her mom don't get along that well and I'm not sure where her dad is. I think she might live with her grandparents because she really loves them, but they live in Detroit, an hour by car in good traffic, going 80 miles an hour. She's thinking about dropping out of school, but that's the one thing I WON'T let her do. she doesn't get good grades, fails almost every class. I try my hardest to help her through her classes, helping her with homework and stuff. She was supposed to graduate last year but because of her grades and stuff. She's taken one class for 4 years and still hasn't passed. She just doesn't care. But I do. I just don't know what to do. I need to talk to someone but I'm not sure who. Normally I wouldn't care this much, but her family doesn't have alot of money, small house, etc. She's really smart when she wants to be and I know that she can get far in life, but if she keeps actinbg the way she does, it's not going to happen. I'm shaking I'm so scared and worried. I don't think I've ever been so confused and scared before. It's like I'm a parent who just lost their child or something. I've helped her that much. 

You don't have to replie if you don't want to. I just needed to write/talk somewhere. I feel like i'm about to break down crying any moment.

Andrew


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Andrew,
It breaks my heart to hear stories like that  
Tell your friend to call the closest YWCA, they will help her get back on her feet.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

"what doesn't kill us makes us stronger"-author unknown

I was kicked out of my mom's place shortly after i turned 18 to my dad's place which was far from "good".

So me and my g/f got a place shortly after with nothing but clothes and few boxes pretty much. It was tough not gonna lie, but you know what, it makes ya for a better person IMO.

I look at us now nearly 6 yrs later, have two beautiful kids, beautiful home, and a high maintenanced woman :chair: lol. 

Perhaps needs to re-evaluate her life, and get her priorities straight


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I've already been kicked out three times, and i'm only sixteen.
If you have parents that would seriously do that, then your better off not being there.


----------

